# ISO help with mashed potatoes



## likenew (Mar 18, 2008)

i like cooking, but don't get to very often as i hate my apartments electric stove.  my parents have gone to florida so i'm house/dog sitting for a while, so i'm taking advantage of there better stove!

and here i am, making mashed potatoes for the first time in years, going all out, even using a mixer for extra mashiness!  but after putting in the milk butter salt and pepper, mixing it, i taste it, and i think i put boiled it in the water too long 

is there any way to salvage them?


----------



## Marko (Mar 18, 2008)

You really could only salvage them by adding more potato to them that are dryer than the first batch. If wetness is the problem, that is. Another possible problem could be that you used the wrong type of potato. Did you use a dry, mealy potato like a Russet? If you used new or waxy potatoes...you will have a sticky mash rather than light and fluffy.

The proper way to cook potatoes for mashing is to cut them all the same size and boil them off in salted water. When they are tender, drain well and set them over a low heat in the pot to "steam them off." This allows them to dry out before you add milk and butter to them. You can also use butter milk, sour cream, cream cheese, parmesan cheese...whatever you like.

So, remember...use Russets, cook until tender, and steam dry before whipping.

Marko


----------



## likenew (Mar 18, 2008)

yea i used russet potatoes.  looks like i did it out of order.  washed and cut them, boiled for 15 minutes, drained, started to mash, added milk, butter, salt, pepper, then finished mashing, then put it on low heat.

darn, those were my only potatoes, barrowed them from the neighbor even lol.


----------



## suziquzie (Mar 18, 2008)

try adding some buttermilk and/or some mayo. NOT miracle whip! (personal preference but YUCK!!)

I have only ever used Russets. I add milk, butter, sour cream, mayo. Not healthy.
My revised version is buttermilk and butter. pretty good... but I still like my mom's fatt laden ones the best!!!

I'm guessing its the heating after prep is all. Add more liquid..... you'll be fine.


----------



## Marko (Mar 18, 2008)

What was the issue ...too wet? If they were, you would not add more liquid!


----------



## suziquzie (Mar 18, 2008)

I understood them to be too dry.


----------



## AMSeccia (Mar 18, 2008)

I think you'll find an entire population of people who ADORE mashed baby reds.  That said, if they were too wet, I might bake them off to dry them out.  The other thing you can do to "save" them (all purists please walk away from your keyboard at this time) is stir in a few fake flakes to absorb some of the liquid.


----------



## Marko (Mar 18, 2008)

The original thought was the the potatoes were boiled too long.  That would suggest too wet.


----------



## Jeff G. (Mar 18, 2008)

They are salvageable.  Place in a shallow baking pan, sprinkle with cheese and place in the oven and bake....


----------



## Constance (Mar 18, 2008)

Do you have any instant mashed potatoes on hand? A few flakes beaten into your fresh ones might be just the trick you need.


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 19, 2008)

It's too late now but the next time it happens add just a smidgen of the boxed potato buds on hand like Constance suggested if your potatos are hot--I've done it and it works---also tweak the seasonings a bit more to add flavor if it's really bland--there are very few cooks on this site who have not experienced disasters--welcome to the club!


----------



## Hoot (Mar 19, 2008)

I recently tried steaming potatoes in a couple of bamboo steamers stacked up in a wok to make mashed potatoes.  It works great!!! They are never too wet or dry..at least so far.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 19, 2008)

likenew, can you describe exactly what was wrong with them? For example, I never use a mixer on mashed potatoes - too much agitation can cause the cells to break down and become thick and "gluey" - yuck. Maybe that's what happened. Or was it something else?


----------



## Steamboater (Mar 22, 2008)

I like dry mashed potatos and never use butter or margerine or milk for that matter. I do fry or saute some chopped onions though in oilive oil just until they're light brown and then mix the whole bunch into the mashed potatos. Yummy! You can even add some cayenne if you like it hot and I do and also add sauted or fry some chopped green pepper with the onions too.


----------

